# Best of TiVo Video Downloads (Weekly Updates)



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Here's this week's "Best of Video Downloads" for June 10th (sorry I'm a little late posting), courtesy of our production specialist John T.:

In a week that saw the return of _The Mole_ and the reinvention of _Password_ (congrats for the originality, TV!), there was even more great stuff available through Video Downloads. Here's the best of the best from last week:


_Super Deluxe_ turned to _The Daily Show'_s Rob Riggle for a look at the often-ignored casualty of novelty basketball exhibitions like the Harlem Globetrotters. Riggle, as coach of the Colonels, asks the question we've all been wondering for years: What kind of ref allows a tiny trampoline onto a basketball court? (Although we'll have to wait to find out why the Globetrotters made a movie called _The Harlem Globetrotters on Gilligan's Island _where they fought robots....)
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/title.do?partnerMixId=tivo:mx.1397701&channelMixId=tivo:mx.1682351
_The New York Times_' resident tech guru David Pogue reviewed three great voice-activated cell phone services on this week's _Circuits_, including Goog-411, Cha-Cha, and Jott. All three are great additions to my already geeky blackberry. Soon I won't have to talk to real people at all!
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/title.do?partnerMixId=tivo:mx.1026501&channelMixId=tivo:mx.1366701
Speaking of socially awkward, this week's _Break.com_ "Best of 65" show included a clip of a young man attempting to teach his aunt to lock her back door...by popping out of a cabinet wearing a hockey mask and wielding a butcher knife. (Next week, motivation techniques requiring a chainsaw.) The best part of the clip though is watching his aunt attempting to climb over the railing of the deck to escape instead of using, I don't know, the stairs. Maybe slasher movies have been more accurate than we give them credit for.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/info.do?mixId=tivo:mx.1245501
Cali Lewis from _GeekBrief.TV_ brought us the awesome news that Starbucks is now offering two hours of free WiFi service to their latte-drinking customers. This brings me one step closer to permanently relocating my cube within scone-throwing distance of a barista. Viva la free internets!
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/title.do?partnerMixId=tivo:mx.1337501&channelMixId=tivo:mx.1337511
And finally, _The Onion_'s headline explains it all: "New Wearable Feedbags Let Americans Eat More, Move Less." Thanks, Onion. You just crushed the hope/dreams of some R&D scientist deep within the bowels of McDonald's or Burger King.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1056441&dispatch=offersearch


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

[From our ace production specialist John T. -- Stephen]

It's official. I spent more time this week watching Video Downloads than actual TV. Besides _Battlestar Galactica_'s big "huh?" ending and Tiger's awesome performance at the U.S. Open, was there anything else great on regular TV that I missed out on? I don't think so. I'm working my way back through the first three seasons of Weeds in preparation for this week's premiere (downloaded directly to my TiVo thanks to Amazon Unbox) but here's my *Top 5 Free Video Downloads* from the past week.

"How can you not care about Skaar? He's the son of the Hulk!" "Any guy on a dinosaur with a huge axe...yes!" Two great quotes from today's episode of The Stack from *Pulp Secret*. It's impossible not to love Alex, Justin and Pete's thrice-weekly comic book reviews, even if Justin and Pete are getting closer and closer to choking each other.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/info.do?mixId=tivo:mx.1267461
Speaking of The Hulk...it seemed like the green guy was everywhere I turned this week (four of our channels referenced the release of the Hulk movie in one way or another). But when it comes to parody, you can always count on the folks at *Barely Political* to bring the hype back to this year's presidential election. This week, the ubiquitous Obama Girl met her new nemesis "The Incredible McCain Girl"...and hilarity ensued. Watch for cameos by Justin and Jared from Indy Mogul and Rush Limbaugh...just because.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/info.do?mixId=tivo:mx.1395251
Unfortunately, we're just one episode away from the finale of The Meth Minute 39 on *Channel Frederator*. This week, we looked into the future of The Meth Minute 39 Thousand...and the creative bankruptcy that accompanies it. My personal favorites: "Fire Cat" ("Don't be on fire, OK?") and "Stoic Squirrel and the Omniverse of Madness."
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/info.do?mixId=tivo:mx.1265541
*GeekBrief.TV* successfully combined two of my favorite things into Episode 375. First, there was a new gaming PC that could also double as housing for five (seriously, it's huge). Second, they highlighted the addition of the Microsoft Surface to the iBar in Vegas. It's worth a look if you're a fan of gaming, bars or things you can touch.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1337501&dispatch=offersearch
Finally this week, there was the sad news of the sudden passing of veteran journalist Tim Russert. Today's *Veracifier* does a good job of summing up the reactions across yesterday's Sunday morning talk shows. I grew up just outside of Washington, D.C. so politics were local news for most of my childhood and I've been a news junkie ever since. I still remember watching Russert on Election Night 2000 pointing at the lowest of low-tech vote tabulators (that unforgettable white board) and seeing his accurate prediction that it was really all about Florida. Sunday mornings won't be the same without him. Today's Veracifier includes some of his best moments from almost two decades of _Meet the Press_.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/info.do?mixId=tivo:mx.1267331


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

[This week's top five Video Downloads list, from TiVo's John T. --Stephen]

With this week's premiere of _Celebrity Family Feud_ (which should be listed as _"Celebrity" Family Feud_), you can tell that we've officially entered the crazy "throw it at the wall and see what sticks" part of the summer. Although, I am cheering for a few shows to stick around (_Swingtown_ is like a traffic accident you just can't stop looking at) and happy to have a few old friends back (Nancy, Andy and the rest of the Botwin's on _Weeds_), I'm glad to have my summer entertainment supplemented with all-new Video download goodness. Here's what I was into this week.

_The Meth Minute 39_ train came hurtling into the *Channel Frederator* station this week with its final episode, which was dedicated to the fact that it was the last episode of The Meth Minute 39... clever. I've enjoyed most of the past 39 weeks of Dan Meth's opus, especially the now infamous "Internet People" episode that started the whole thing off 39 weeks ago.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/info.do?mixId=tivo:mx.1265541
*ViroPOP*'s _Zaproot_ had a great green story this week about a tanker that offset 30% of its fuel consumption by attaching a giant sail to itself for the duration of its journey. With the cost of oil skyrocketing, it's nice to see that we've come up with solutions from the 1700s to help us reduce our costs.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/info.do?mixId=tivo:mx.1295111
*Budget Health Nut*, one of our newer channels from the folks at ON Networks, featured an easy-to-make recipe for healthy beef enchiladas. Now I know we all love Taco Bell and their endless supply of combinations for the same five items (the beef Crunchwrap Supreme is a religious experience) but with bathing suit season upon us, we could all use a fast food alternative.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/info.do?mixId=tivo:mx.4149711
I was going to go see _The Love Guru_ this weekend...but alas, I could not after seeing *The New York Times* review posted in Movie Minutes last Friday. To say that the review was brutal would be an understatement. At one point, the reviewer is debating whether _The Love Guru_ is worse than Mike Myers last live-action movie (the terrible adaptation of _The Cat in the Hat_), but refuses to make a decision on which is worse, as that would require watching both movies again. Ouch.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/title.do?partnerMixId=tivo:mx.1026501&channelMixId=tivo:mx.1365971
Last but not least this week, there was *The Onion*'s coverage of the high school Tony awards. As a drama kid in high school and a theater major in college, I can attest to the accuracy of these ridiculous awards. This episode actually hit a bit too close to home for me at first, but also brought back some awesomely awkward memories with its lower-thirds like "Host Mr. B urges students never to settle for a teaching job." Somewhere in the middle of nowhere USA, my high school drama teacher is still telling kids the same thing.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1056441&dispatch=offersearch


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Stephen, I'm wondering if any of those video downloads are closed captioned? I'd be interested in some of those if they were.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Sorry, tewcewl. Video Downloads are not captioned.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TiVoStephen said:


> Sorry, tewcewl. Video Downloads are not captioned.


You meant to add "yet", right?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Unfortunately, none of our partners have provided any timeline for including captions on any of the content you see in the Video Downloads area. While it could certainly happen some day, there's no sign it will happen any time soon. Sorry.


----------



## pomerlp (Apr 22, 2008)

I have been on the phone with Amazon 5 times yesterday. Today I called TiVo customer support and did a conference call with Amazon Unbox.

My TiVo S3 is not getting requested downloads of Showtime seasons I have purchased. I purchased 3 seasons of Weeds, 1 of the Tutors, 1 of Californication and a couple of seasons of Dexter.

At first everything worked fine. On Friday I requested download of the remainder of season 1 of Weeds. It did not transfer. I tried again and still it would not transfer.

I purchased the 3 last episodes again and still no transfer. However I could transfer to my TiVo HD!

I spent over an hour on a conference call and we reset, reboot, checked and double checked everything. We sampled a download from Music Choice and it worked fine. I also can transfer from my TiVo HD to S3 with no problem.

The TiVo tech says everything looks good on their side, and he had an L2 with him working on it. Amazon says they see it sitting in the que but it's not downloading.

I sent TiVoStephen an email on this, but if anyone else has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

pomerlp said:


> I sent TiVoStephen an email on this, but if anyone else has any ideas please let me know.


I have 2 ideas:

1. Start a separate thread for this problem
2. You don't happen to have an egress firewall in place, do you?


----------



## pomerlp (Apr 22, 2008)

Mars Rocket said:


> I have 2 ideas:
> 
> 1. Start a separate thread for this problem
> 2. You don't happen to have an egress firewall in place, do you?


I've seen a couple of others mention the same problem. I did some extensive searching before I posted this. No solutions that I found.

2. No I don't. It worked fine before. Coincidentally however I am also having a problem with TiVo Desktop 6.1. I've dumped that in favor of py tivo.

I will try to download again, and see what happens. If it doesn't work there are "alternative" ways to obtain these programs I paid for.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

pomerlp, I don't see the e-mail -- can you please resend?


----------



## pomerlp (Apr 22, 2008)

TiVoStephen said:


> pomerlp, I don't see the e-mail -- can you please resend?


Sure, just resent it.


----------



## pomerlp (Apr 22, 2008)

I sent TiVoStephen an email yesterday. He said I didn't give him all the information he requested, apparrently I deleted a number on one of my TiVo Services.

I did but before I sent it I noticed that when I got home everything I had attempted to download on Saturday was there! So I pushed my luck and asked for one more download. 

It downloaded immediately. So I don't know if TiVoStephen fixed it or what happened but it is working now.

Edit to add: In my research I found one other person who had a similar issue. His downloads came after 48 hours. Mine were 5 days. Very strange.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

(The latest from John T. Sorry to skip a few weeks -- we've been very busy!)

While you were watching _America's Got Talent_ (which is apparently trying to make that title an oxymoron) and the much more excellent _So You Think You Can Dance_ (Twitch and Katie FTW, btw), I was watching everything there is to watch in the world of TiVo Video Downloads. Here's a rundown of what I enjoyed this week.

For years, we've enjoyed watching ordinary people do extraordinarily stupid things, and now the Internet's given us a perfect word for those actions: FAIL. And this week, nothing says "fail" like watching a kid with the bright idea of having his unmanned lawnmower pull him on his skateboard from Break.com. The skateboard gets away from this genius kid and an epic FAIL ensues.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1245501&dispatch=offersearch
After hearing one of my co-workers talk about how much they liked beYOU.tv, I gave it a closer look this week and you know what? She was right. beYOU.tv offers a great mix of holistic lifestyles and exercise routines designed to help you be a better you. This week's stretching exercises were a definite help before a charity 10k that I attended on Saturday.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.3986101&dispatch=offersearch
This week's Ultra Kawaii Pets made me laugh and I don't know whether or not to feel bad about it. The topic: Animals recovering from injuries. I know it doesn't sound funny on the surface, but when you see a montage of cute animals wearing those cones they attach to keep them from messing with their stitches, you can't help but laugh. This enjoyment was in stark contrast to one of my biggest pet peeves: Animals dressed as humans.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1355271&dispatch=offersearch
For some reason, I've had a bit of a dining affair with lamb this weekend. The summer started with an outdoor meal at a close-by German restaurant that serves amazing lamb shanks the size of my fist and continues with Greek lamb dishes from a local restaurant near TiVo Central. So when I saw that The Minimalist was preparing lamb this week, I was overjoyed. As always, it's a simple dish that I'm sure I could pull off in my own kitchen given the chance which I think is truly the mark of a great cooking show. It's nice to see fancy things, but it's also nice to see something that I could actually make myself...especially if it's lamb.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1026501&dispatch=offersearch
Finally this week, I have to highlight our newest channel: Nite Fite. Now if you missed The Meth Minute 39 (the 39 cartoons from Dan Meth featured on Thursdays on Channel Frederator) then you missed the origins of Penalty and Lloyd. To say that they antagonize each other is a bit of an understatement. Nite Fite is an animated talk show that tackles a new topic each Thursday in the style of any talking head show on the 24 hour news networks. They're loud, they're obnoxious and they're hilarious. Episode One dealt with the absolute selling out of The Who to the producers of the CSI franchise and almost made Diet Coke come out of my nose.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.5229551&dispatch=offersearch


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

I've noticed that Geekbrief.tv is not making the top 5 anymore - oh wait - that's because we haven't had new episodes in several weeks again. I wish they'd just remove the TiVoCasts from the lists that aren't going to be maintained anymore. I know there are several that I'm subscribed to, but no new episodes are ever posted.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

mathwhiz said:


> I've noticed that Geekbrief.tv is not making the top 5 anymore - oh wait - that's because we haven't had new episodes in several weeks again. I wish they'd just remove the TiVoCasts from the lists that aren't going to be maintained anymore. I know there are several that I'm subscribed to, but no new episodes are ever posted.


Sorry for the delay with those. As you may know, PodShow has restructured and has a new name; they haven't been providing us with updated shows for a while, but do expect to in the future. We'll see what we can do to help them along.

Would it be helpful if I started a thread listing all the episodes that are missed and why?

Best,
Stephen


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

[From John T., as usual. Got ideas or feedback? Let us know! --Stephen]

This week's top 5 list includes hot dogs on pizza, cats chasing lasers, and me getting pelted with index cards. Check out the best of the best in Video Downloads this week.


I can't figure out whether *The Onion* thinks they're really funny or if they're just trying to save us from ourselves. This past week, they took us inside the ever-evolving world of fast food innovation. Part of me thinks that pizza topped with hot dogs would do really well.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1056441&dispatch=offersearch
Did you know you can now buy products from Amazon right from your TiVo DVR? If you were watching *Media Bytes with Shelly Palmer* last week you would know. Shelly covers the top tech news stories each day with a bit of commentary and a bit of snark.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.4657641&dispatch=offersearch
What's a better distraction from the news and the expanding American waistline than cute animals chasing a laser pointer? Nothing. Which is why I know I can always count on *Ultra Kawaii Pets* to help me unwind.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1355271&dispatch=offersearch
With the almost complete lack of interesting broadcast TV this summer, I've been forced to go deeper into my dial to find suitable entertainment. While surfing one Sunday I came across my new obsession: _Top Gear_. It's a car show on BBC America that's gotten me more interested in automobiles in general, which means I'm enjoying *VOD Cars* even more. VOD Cars is all about user-generated car video, with everything from fast laps on a track to some crazy highway driving. It's almost enough to make me learn to drive stick.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1279481&dispatch=offersearch
Finally this week, I have to say that I enjoyed *Cranky Geeks* even though I ended up watching it twice on the same day. Let me explain. I was lucky enough to be invited to watch the live taping of Cranky Geeks in San Francisco last week. I had been in a meeting in their offices so I didn't get into the studio until about 8 minutes into the show. As the lone audience member that day, I got a bit more attention than I was planning on and had the pleasure of dodging index cards for the bulk of the show. I also got to correct the Geeks during a commercial break regarding our new Amazon service, which was somewhat satisfying after spending so much time talking back to my television during their discussions over the past year. Thanks again to the Cranky Geeks folks for letting me sit in on their show!
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1208901&dispatch=offersearch


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

TiVoStephen said:


> Sorry for the delay with those. As you may know, PodShow has restructured and has a new name; they haven't been providing us with updated shows for a while, but do expect to in the future. We'll see what we can do to help them along.
> 
> Would it be helpful if I started a thread listing all the episodes that are missed and why?
> 
> ...


I do think it would be helpful to know the status of TiVoCasts that aren't updated regularly anymore that used to be. I don't think we need it down to the episode level, but just seems that if TiVoCasts are going to ever really be popular they need to be a lot more consistent and match what is available through other sources (websites, ipod, etc.) Since if I can get better service elsewhere, many people will go elsewhere.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think that if a new episode is posted anywhere, it should be on the TiVo, period. No excuses. Grab them and encode them yourselves, if you have to, or else drop them from the list.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

I agree - since based on my limited knowledge of the newest version of TiVo Desktop Plus (which I don't own because I didn't want to pay for something I'm not sure I'd use) that software can take a downloaded video and convert it and automatically load it onto a TiVo. I guess I just don't understand what is so complicated about getting the video, convert it, and send it to TiVos. If simple desktop software can do it - I'd think servers at TiVo or elsewhere could do it easier and faster. Again - I may be over simplifying it - but this can help explain why I get so frustrated with the inconsistency with the TivoCasts.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

It's not that simple. If everything were 100&#37; under TiVo's control, there wouldn't be any issues. But just as your Desktop app works nowhere near 100% reliably (with items ranging from being shut down or going out of range of your DVR if it's a laptop or not finding the file at the source host or having your ISP interrupt the transfer), there are many stages where something can go wrong.

The typical issues have to do with our content providers not providing valid files or valid metadata.


----------



## jim_h (May 6, 2008)

Cranky Geeks didn't download this week. Ok so maybe the 'provider' is at fault, but it's a bit cruel to let us "subscribe" to the show, then have to wait 2 extra days to be sure it's not going to download on its own, then download it ourselves... I agree with the poster above who says if a show is going to be perpetually hit-or-miss, then take it off the list.

My wife and I go through this every week. "Did Cranky Geeks show up yet?" "No. Do you have to download it yourself again?" "Sigh. No let's wait another day and see if it shows up".

Hey sounds like this could be a good topic for... Cranky Geeks.


----------



## noseph (Oct 13, 2003)

Inconsistency with Cranky Geeks is the reason I installed Miro and pyTivo. I only use TivoCast to get shows that are not available on the net.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Two things.

1) I use TiVoCast so I don't have to keep track of when new episodes of these shows come out. However it seems that I do need to start doing so. Since DL.TV is 2 episodes behind, CrankyGeeks 1, and who knows how many for GeekBrief. I know I have other ways of doing this, but the point is - I shouldn't have to - if TiVo provides the service, they should make it work or stop offering it.

2) I really don't want to have to setup something myself, but it seems like I'll have to, because after a year or so, TiVoCast reliability isn't getting any better. My question - does pyTiVo automatically transfer the shows to the TiVo and then delete it from the computer? I don't want to have to constantly clean up old shows on my computer after I've watched them.


----------



## jim_h (May 6, 2008)

The missing CG episode finally downloaded on its own.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

I still think we missed a DL.TV. I guess I'll just have to get all these on my own and not rely on TiVo.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

[An exciting list with plenty of new partners from John T.! --Stephen]

This week's Top 5 is a special tribute to our newest partner, *Revision3*. We're more than excited to add all of the great Revision3 shows to the Video Downloads lineup...and not just because I'm a huge *Totally Rad Show* fanboy. Their shows have one basic thing in common: they're a new spin on an old classic. Let me show you what I mean. Here's my favorite Revision3 stuff from the past week.

*Wine Library TV*: Episode 519 - Lambic Beer Tasting: I went wine tasting recently with a group of friends and heard one of them exclaim that they loved the way the wine tasted in their cheeks...at which point I thought I'd never understand why/how people went wine tasting. Gary Vaynerchuck's show is exactly the opposite of that. Although he's not tasting wine in this episode, he gives beer the same energetic and down-to-earth treatment that's helped bring wine to those of us that previously just didn't get it (for example, he uses bacon as a palate cleanser...awesome). 
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.5751511&dispatch=offersearch
*Internet Superstar*: Episode 38: When you spend all day watching internet tv like I do, it's nice to know that someone else out there finds the hilarity in the growing stable of Internet Celebrities. This episode has Martin interviewing Marnia Orlova from HotForWords about the insults that he often endures. Classic interview show with an internet twist.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.5612171&dispatch=offersearch
*EPIC FU*: Postcard Secrets, Killing Plastic, Emo Hate: It's no secret that I've been a fan of EPIC FU for a long time (in relative internet time). This week Zadi's highlighting the PostSecret project, trying to go an entire week without using plastic...and highlighting the plight of the Russian Emo kids. Stay strong sad teens! EPIC FU's helped me find time wasting games, great new music and kept me informed about the latest in internet pop culture. EPIC FU is my internet PBS.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1271051&dispatch=offersearch
*Tekzilla*: Episode 46: As part of the fun of working with TiVo's Video Download's department I have a gigantic laptop. No really, this thing has its own time zone, gravitation field, and zip code. One of the first things one of my co-workers asked when he saw it was "So what games will it play?" It's close, but not quite in line, with the super computers on this week's Tekzilla. We're big fans of Patrik and Veronica (they've both appeared on multiple shows on Video Downloads over the past year) so it's the best of both worlds. Tekzilla is This Old House for Tech.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.5588241&dispatch=offersearch
*The Totally Rad Show*: Brechted - and more Comic Con!: Yes, this is my second mention of TRS in this post, but c'mon! What's not to love about three rad dudes who are forced to review the latest in games and movies too? I discovered The Totally Rad Show this past winter and burned through all of their episodes during my trips back and forth between home and TiVo headquarters. The three hosts (Alex Albrecht, Dan Trachtenberg, and Jeff Cannata) offer informed opinions on everything from the latest movies to the classic board game "Fireball Island". This week's episode includes the fan Q & A from Comic Con where they once again discuss how they actually met while playing "Dungeons and Dragons"...and how even then they talked over each other. Consider it essential viewing for informed opinions on the latest in everything pop culture...and to watch Dan continue in his quest to become a man. BONUS: Each and every episode begins with a recreation of a "famous" scene.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.5731411&dispatch=offersearch


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Revision3 is a great addition. :up:


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

(Heres another Top 5 list from John T.! Stephen)

With the Olympics sadly coming to a close, its time for the real games to begin! This week my focus turns sharply from Beijing, China to Denver, Colorado and the Democratic National Convention. So take off your sports fan hat and fasten on your citizen helmet! Lots of our channels will be covering the convention this week including: *Barely Political* (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/info.do?mixId=tivo:mx.1395251), *Epic Fu* (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/info.do?mixId=tivo:mx.1271051), and *Veracifier* (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/info.do?mixId=tivo:mx.1267331). So don't forget to supplement your network coverage with reports (and spoofs!) from the convention floor. That's this week, but let's takes a look back at my favorites from last week.

*Scam School*: Clever Match Scores Two Free Drinks. (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.5771821&dispatch=offersearch) While sitting in a restaurant recently, a member of my party looked over the wine list and ended up ordering a "Conundrum," which immediately sparked a fifteen minute discussion of the best riddles, puzzles, and tricks... We were amateurs compared to the crew at *Scam School*. It's a weekly show that demonstrates the best in free drink-getting bar tricks. After watching the match trick in this week's episode, I'm still not sure I could pull it off, but I'm eager for others to try.
*Break.com*: Best of Break 74. (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1245501&dispatch=offersearch) Speaking of bar tricks, this week's *Break.com* included some guys attempting to take a flaming shot...which is listed in the dictionary under "terrible ideas" right next to "anything following the sentence, 'What's the worst that could happen?'" As with all Break.com videos, the best-laid plans lead to the most hilarious of consequences.
*Internet Superstar*: Daisy Whitney. (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.5612171&dispatch=offersearch) Internet video hit a bit of a crossroads this past week as Internet Superstar had New Media expert and critic Daisy Whitney in the shack. Daisy's a writer for TV Week, who's got a show of her own called "The New Media Minute" and she's made no secret about being a huge fan of Internet Superstar (and of its host, Martin Sargent). It's nice to see old media fawning over new media for once.
*CNET*: Back to School Gear. (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1017911&dispatch=offersearch) Although I don't always include *CNET* in my Top 5, it's easily one of my favorite shows each and every week. They've implemented a couple of changes (based on feedback from TiVo users) that are worth highlighting. Not only is Molly trying to talk about the prices of the products they're reviewing each week, the team is also constantly soliciting feedback from the TiVo viewers by including an email address each week ([email protected]). It's so great to see viewers getting the chance to interact with their favorite shows, especially when it helps a great show get even better.
*The Gourmet Channel*: The Technique: Sweet Dough. (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.2685631&dispatch=offersearch) Finally this week, I was really interested to watch *The Technique*'s version of a sweet dough. I really loved how Richard Bertinet took the time to explain more than just the recipe for making sweet dough. I often feel that I'm missing something in the translation from television cooking show to my home kitchen, so it's nice to get an even more in-depth lesson on food creation.


----------



## HappyTiVoUser (Oct 23, 2001)

Did you start the thread listing which downloads are missing and why?

That would be interesting, but getting the problem fixed would be better...

Have you spoken to anyone at Podshow about this problem?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

The PodShow issue is really the only outstanding issue; at heart, the problem is they're not giving us any updated videos using our established system. When they changed names to Meevio, they stopped updating.

If/when we have time, we can manually try to get them, but we don't have a big staff or much free time to do so.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Well - yesterday's Rocketboom got cut off early, so that's another problem that happens occasionally.

Also if Meevio isn't a participating as a partner anymore, I would just drop them from your list of shows instead of giving them advertising about their shows and making customers think they can get them, when they can't.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

mathwhiz, sorry to hear that -- which exact episode was the one that was truncated? We're investigating. But on my test boxes here and at home, I don't have any truncated episodes. Anyone else see this?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

(Another week, another Best Of list from John T.! --Stephen)

If the groundhog is there to help us figure out when winter ends and spring begins, then Jerry Lewis is here to let us know when summer is giving way to fall. As a kid, seeing the Jerry Lewis Labor Day Telethon filled me with a sense of dread that could only be attributed to the beginning of another school year... and since we only had five channels until cable arrived when I was in junior high, there was no escaping him. Nowadays, Jerry's appearance means that the quasi-reality game show/basic cable summer series portion of the year is ending and TV is kicking back into full swing. But as you fill your Now Playing List with new episodes of your favorite shows, remember to sprinkle in some Video Downloads, which are always in season. Here's what I've been enjoying this week.

*iFanboy*: Y: The Last Man: (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.5775641&dispatch=offersearch) The guys at iFanboy took a look back at the entire "Y: The Last Man" series and talk about the themes, questions and over-arching awesomeness of the comic book series. Yes, it will someday be a movie, but do yourself a favor and read the entire comic book series first...if for no other reason than the fact that there's a monkey named "Ampersand."
*Diggnation*: Diggnation Live at NVISION 08 in San Jose: (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.5714011&dispatch=offersearch) Yes, I am a total Bay Area fanboy so there's no way I could let this go by without mentioning it. Last week, Alex and Kevin from Diggnation did a live show here in San Jose and the nerds showed up in force. It's awesome to see an online show translate from a webpage to an auditorium full of screaming fanboys.
*Wine Library*: Six Wines from VA: (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.5751511&dispatch=offersearch) As I just mentioned, we're in the Bay Area (home of some of the best wines in the world) but I'm originally from Virginia (home of some of the worst "wines" in the world) so it was great to see Gary V. and the Wine Library team tasting and (for the most part) enjoying wines from my home state.
*The Totally Rad Show*: Geekdipointment: (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.5731411&dispatch=offersearch) You know a host (or in this case, a group of hosts) has something going for them when you find yourself enjoying something that might normally bore you to tears. That was the case this week as the TRS gang attempted to make their own clever t-shirts. Watching Dan try (and fail, and fail, and fail, and fail) to come up with something funny to put on a shirt was hilarious. It's amazing what these three can find to compete in.
*The Onion*: Portrayal Of Obama As Elitist Hailed As Step Forward For African Americans: (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1056441&dispatch=offersearch) There's not a lot to say about this other than the fact that there's nothing more inappropriately hilarious than The Onion. They're not afraid of anything or anyone and that's just plain awesome.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The aspect ratio on Rocketboom is a bit squashed since the last few episodes.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

TiVoStephen said:


> mathwhiz, sorry to hear that -- which exact episode was the one that was truncated? We're investigating. But on my test boxes here and at home, I don't have any truncated episodes. Anyone else see this?


It was the episode form 8/27 entitled "Back From Beijing: James Powderly" my show cut off just after 3 mins into it.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

[Another list from John T.! --Stephen]

After spending a weekend engrossed in the return of NFL Football and the release of 'Spore,' I had a bit of a realization: I am not the demographic for everything. I know, this doesn't seem like a big revelation, but when I'm overloaded with a great new video game, lots and lots of great football games and the return of 'Entourage' all in a single day, I feel like it's my duty to highlight some great video download programs that don't exactly appeal to me but definitely appeal to a lot of other people. Video downloads on TiVo aren't all about tech reviewers getting interviewed in a shed (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.5612171&dispatch=offersearch) and a school bus doing a wheelie (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1245501&dispatch=offersearch), so here's a list of great shows you might like but might not know are available through Video Downloads.

*Pixel Perfect*: Feel at Peace with a Pastoral Scene (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.5776351&dispatch=offersearch). If Bob Ross was the king of the painted Happy Tree, then Bert Monroy is the Bob Ross of the Photoshop Happy Tree. Each week, Bert teaches another lesson about everyone's favorite photo editing software. It's a useful and fun way to learn all the little tricks that will help you edit your ex out of all those pictures.
*Nickelodeon*: iCarly Don't be Lame (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1311371&dispatch=offersearch). If you've got kids, they probably watch a lot of Nickelodeon. Even though Nickelodeon doesn't have all my old favorites like 'Danger Mouse' or 'Double Dare', they're still cranking out a lot of great original programming. Each week, our Nickelodeon Video Download channel highlights a behind-the-scenes look at one of the shows that the House that Green Slime Built is producing. It's a great quick break for kids to watch instead of commercials for cereal, toys, or other things they want you to buy for them.
*Days of Our Lives*: Dena Hagley (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1273051&dispatch=offersearch). The folks at 'Days of Our Lives' provide the bigger kids with the same kind of behind-the-scenes look at all the different pieces that go in to making one of television's longest-running soaps. While I don't spend a lot of time in the afternoon watching the stories since 'Passions' was canceled, this should be on your Season Pass list if you like 'Days of Our Lives' or just want a backstage pass for the making of a soap opera.
*Vogue.TV*: Models.Live Episode 4 (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.4321381&dispatch=offersearch). One of the biggest hits of the last few years has been Tyra's fierce 'America's Next Top Model', but for a more realistic view of what it takes to become a fashion model you should check out Vogue's new 'Models.Live' series. A real life look at what it really takes to be a model (even once the lights have turned off) this should be required viewing for everyone who's got 'The Hills', '90210' or 'One Tree Hill' in their Season Pass list (and I know you're out there).
*Zen Living*: Aromatherapy (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.3704301&dispatch=offersearch). While I know I've talked about Zen Living before, it's just not something I've been able to connect with. While lots of people I know are really into massage and therapeutic teas, it's just always been a bit high and outside for me. That being said, I find the Zen Living series interesting, entertaining and a great way to learn about things that otherwise mystify me. This is a great show to help take the 'um?' out of 'ohm'....which may be the best pun I've written in a year.
So that's what I've been pondering this week...what are you watching that everyone should know about?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

[Another top 5 list from John T.! --Stephen]

Between the presidential debate, round the clock coverage from Wall Street and watching my team completely punk the Cowboys, it's been a busy week....but busy doesn't mean that I'm not still enjoying all the fresh Video Downloads straight from the oven. Here's the stuff that I've been watching over and over this week.

*Veracifier*: John McCain: A Chicken in Every Pot. (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1267331&dispatch=offersearch) With everything happening today on Wall Street, it's interesting to use the way-back machine to look at the interviews that Senator McCain gave to the morning news shows regarding his "The fundamentals of the economy are sound" speech. The power of editing is not his friend.
*Break.com*: Mary Poppins jumps off a bridge. (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1245501&dispatch=offersearch) Why is it funny to me to watch a guy hurt himself by jumping off a bridge while holding an umbrella in an attempt to fly? Because I tried it. Every year when I was a kid, my family would order a huge load of firewood for the winter that would get dumped into our driveway for my sister and I to stack up. One year, I decided that if I took the umbrella from the patio furniture (a huge umbrella meant to shade a whole table) and jumped off the top of the 15 foot pile that I would float...even if only for a moment. Needless to say, I did not and I still have the scar on my knee to prove it.
*CNET*: Must Have Gadgets. (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.1017911&dispatch=offersearch) It's been a while since I've highlighted CNET (one of my all-time, can't miss favorites each week) but this time it's not really about that tiny phone they reviewed or the latest uber-powerful gaming PC they're playing with. No, this week I'm convinced that Brian Cooley (one of CNET's editors-at-large) has the coolest job in the world. Almost every week, Brian's got a piece of the show dedicated to driving some super awesome tech'd-out car through the streets of San Francisco. He's the luckiest man on the planet.
*The WB.com*: Sorority Forever. (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.6372131&dispatch=offersearch) Yes, it's true. I'm addicted to this web-only drama series all about the trials and tribulations of a sorority that's involved in something mysterious. It's fluffy drama that's great for watching in-between commercial breaks for live prime time viewing or for burning a half an hour here or there during a lazy weekend. It's great fun and I'm totally into it.
*The Totally Rad Show*: Flume. (http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/progr...entMixId=tivo:mx.5731411&dispatch=offersearch) It's no secret that I'm a fanboy for this weekly show about the latest in movies, games, TV and comics but this week's episode struck a special chord with me. We've all been a bit "Rock Band" crazy since about this time last year with many a Friday/Saturday/Tuesday night completely blown trying to get to the next venue. So seeing the boys of TRS playing "Rock Band 2" was awesome...and can partially be blamed for my blown weekend of "Rock Band 2" madness.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

The last two Veracifier shows have had an announcement at the front that says that Veracifier is leaving NextNewNetworks and moving to YouTube after this week. I assume this will mean that it will no longer be offered as a TiVoCast, correct?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

jayfest said:


> The last two Veracifier shows have had an announcement at the front that says that Veracifier is leaving NextNewNetworks and moving to YouTube after this week. I assume this will mean that it will no longer be offered as a TiVoCast, correct?


Good question...I'd like to know the answer as well. Hopefully they'll be able to keep it on TiVo too. I can dig it up on YouTube via TiVo now, but the auto downloads are much easier and appreciated.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

We're told by NextNewNetworks that they will be adding citizen journalism videos to Veracifier.

Best,
Stephen


----------



## jlc4 (Apr 2, 2006)

TiVoStephen said:


> We're told by NextNewNetworks that they will be adding citizen journalism videos to Veracifier.
> 
> Best,
> Stephen


Yes, but for those of us who enjoyed the previous content -- Is there a way we can we get TPMtv on our Tivos? I know that you can get youtube on a series 3, but I have a series 2 Tivo.

--Janet


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

jlc4 said:


> Yes, but for those of us who enjoyed the previous content -- Is there a way we can we get TPMtv on our Tivos? --Janet


 Seconded! :up:


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Folks, we'll see what we can do about TPMtv.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Folks,

John T.'s weekly "best of" updates in this thread are no longer going to be in text form. Instead, we've created a new channel for this, along with two other channels you may enjoy!

Introducing... The TiVo Channel!

* The Badoop-Badoop Show
Shanan's show, previously only found on http://www.youtube.com/tivo/ now can be downloaded to your DVR.

* The Best of Video Downloads
Featuring John T.'s picks, this replaces the posts that I previously put here. We'll also include announcements about new channels.

* Try This
Learn more about the latest TiVo features and how to get the most from your TiVo experience. Features instructional videos, many starring Shanan.

To subscribe, either head to http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/cds/info.do?mixId=tivo:mx.6658931 to see all three channels on TiVo Central Online, or on your Series2 or Series3 broadband-connected DVR, go to TiVo Central -> Find Programs & Downloads -> Download TV, Movies, & Web Video -> Browse Other Videos -> All and then pick the channel you want to see from the list (they're in the Ts).


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TiVoStephen said:


> Folks, we'll see what we can do about TPMtv.


Cheers for that Stephen! :up:


----------



## mitogirl (May 5, 2007)

richsadams said:


> Seconded! :up:


Thirded!!!


----------

